# Perfectly timed pictures



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I am familiar with that moment lol!

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's clear miley cyrus has a lot to learn!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha LOVE this thread!! 


Apollo punching Lou LOL  she doesn't seem too pleased with that 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain was laying on the bed asleep, with her ears spread out like wings, but when she heard the camera turn on, she moved her head & produced this really exaggerated crazy eye :


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Watching out the window!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great shots everyone!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Hahah, enjoyed these!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain was laying on the bed asleep, with her ears spread out like wings, but when she heard the camera turn on, she moved her head & produced this really exaggerated crazy eye :


Hahahahaha!!! Love crazy-eyed poodle photos. This one made me laugh out loud! The teeth showing is awesome too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I have this one from yesterday when Gunnar went from a nice standing pose to a squat and pee just in time for the shutter click. 

And the second pic, I have no idea how my beautiful boy photographed like this. He looks like a poodle possessed.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

For pity's sake! I usually dump all the 'not pretty' pictures .......but a few slipped thru...................Hehehehe!


:aetsch::aetsch::aetsch:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain was laying on the bed asleep, with her ears spread out like wings, but when she heard the camera turn on, she moved her head & produced this really exaggerated crazy eye :


rain the impaler? sister of vlad? still a great photo!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

This is one of my favourites of Pippin when she was about 10 weeks old, of which I have loads  She was beautifully posed, lunged for the camera strap and the jerk made me click the shutter!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

These are funny! Here's my favourite "weird shot" of Begley hunting bubbles.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

My sister is the true master of capturing Beau's silliest faces on camera:



What's with that face, Beau? (I don't know, but it cracks me up every time...)






I didn't realize that I had so many pictures of Beau making silly 'lick' faces...




Yaaaaaaaawn!




I got this nice picture, featuring freshly groomed Beau sitting all pretty, and then I managed to get him looking ~dramatically off into the distance~:



Suddenly NOOOSE!



Oh, and then there's this one that LEUllman sent me when I was texting him, joking about Beau probably 'being off lizard hunting'... he actually was:



"But Daaaaad! The LIZARDS!"


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


>


Hahaha I love this one! She looks so fierce!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

These are hilarious! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love all these pictures!! They are great and so so funny! Lol  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok so not trying I got some funny pics this morning. I had them waiting for a toy so I thought I would take a pic. Guess someone got bored. The first is Racer punching Scrappy in the face. The second is her reaction. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poolann said:


> Ok so not trying I got some funny pics this morning. I had them waiting for a toy so I thought I would take a pic. Guess someone got bored. The first is Racer punching Scrappy in the face. The second is her reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, your other two are beautiful dogs too!
Dare I ask which one you think is the smartest?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

This what like "haha, wow, I know dude"

DSC00297 by meowsandy, on Flickr
"Wherz my eyz"

Agility 038 by meowsandy, on Flickr
FUNNY GROUP!

001 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you. Well its not the boy sitting in the background. He is my cuddle buddy and does like to please but he is flaky and nervous with people but otherwise so laid back he is difficult to motivate. It is a toss up between my female shepherd and Racer. She has figured out that if she goes to the back door and asks to go out the boys will run out first and she goes into her crate which is sitting there. When she comes out it is for private playtime or cuddles lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Trying to take a picture with both of the goofs...this is how most of the pictures turn out

Out take by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

This ones old but I still think its too cute...I was playing with my new camera trying to focus it and then my kitty buts in and starts rubbing on Atticus.

Sticking together by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Ahhhhh....


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

*Love the funny face shots. *

*Shasta loves giving me the raspberry.*








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

*She also is always in my face.*








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

*Sometimes she is down right irritated with me.*








[/url][/IMG]

*But on occasion she gets my bad jokes. To bad Shandy didn't.*








[/url][/IMG]


----------

